# Portal not working...?



## grumblebee (May 9, 2006)

Sorry if this has already been asked before, but just the past week or so I've been having trouble with the "portal." Sometimes new threads and posts dont end up on the main screen so I have to sift through the forums individually to find new posts. 

Is anyone else experiencing this and/or know what's going on?


----------



## ironchef (May 9, 2006)

Grumblebee, the best way to do it regardless I think is to click on "Quick Links", then select "Today's Posts". That way you won't miss any new threads/posts. I usually never pay attention to the portal screen.


----------



## corazon (May 9, 2006)

I don't really pay attention to the portal either, I do what IC does.  Have you tried clicking on your refresh button?  Sometimes new posts won't come up for me on the Todays posts page, but refresh always updates it.


----------



## grumblebee (May 9, 2006)

Oh, thank you IC! I didnt even know I could do that... (didnt pay much attention to the links at the top before)

Thanks!


----------

